# Hello! Introducing myself, Comet and Luna



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello! My name is Mame and I'm new here.

I've been a mouse owner since April. I got my first two mice, Nutmeg and Ruby, when they were about 6 weeks old. Their previous owner - who found them at the Petco where she works and hand raised them - told me that they were probably half wild. I'm pretty sure that was the case. Ruby, who was a very tiny REW, was extremely skittish, and she jumped out of her cage the day I brought them home. I caught her 3 weeks later. Unfortunately, she died from unknown causes a week after that. Nutmeg, an agouti, was even more skittish than Ruby. She started out friendly, but as she got older she became untameable. She disappeared from her tank in July. I'm still not sure what happened to her; I haven't seen her in over 2 months. I'm currently assuming that she's also dead (though I secretly hope she escaped, made her way outside, and is living the happy wild mouse life that she was apparently meant to live).

I currently gave two new mice: Comet and Luna. Comet is a fluffy little dutch (black and white) mouse. I got her from Petco in May. She's very fearless and friendly - the type of mouse that climbs in your hand and licks you.  Luna is a very pretty satin REW. I just got her last month. She's still pretty skittish and cautious, but she's slowly warming up to me. The two girls live together in a 10 gallon tank.

As for me, I'm a 15 year old lady and I live in Boulder, Colorado. I also have two rabbits and a small planted aquarium. I've been posting on another mouse forum, but I was hoping to find one that was a bit more active. I looked around this forum a bit and liked how it looked, so I decided to join. I'll post some pictures of my mice and bunnies in a little while. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! Im sorry about your 1st 2 girlies. They all sound cute though!


----------

